# Confused over strong positive tests & poss early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place but I need some opinions.

I had a superovulated IUI cycle in october/November, with the insemination done on 6th November. I had a blood test done on 20th November (14dpiui)and my hcg was 23 so a 'maybe'. I had another blood test on the 23rd (17dpiui) and hcg was 42, so still not quite there. I then started spotting in the evening on the 24th and then heavy bleeding with cramps on the 25th. The bleeding lasted for a couple of days (cramps really only on the first day) and then went to (sorry if tmi) brown spotting. I had another blood test to see if my levels were dropping on the 27th and they'd gone up to 147. I know levels can fluctuate after a miscarriage/chemical pregnancy but I'm starting to get really confused and worried. I've taken a FRER and CB digital yesterday and today with FMU and the CB digit show pregnant 2-3 which is about right as it means 4-5 weeks pregnant (if I was still pregnant I'd be 5 weeks 5 days today), the result showed well before the 3 min waiting time. This result was the same yesterday and today. With the FRER yesterday the positive line showed up after about a minute, really strong (stronger than ones I'd done at 16-18 dpiui), today's FRER positive showed up straightaway, stronger than yesterday.

I'm aware that I'm extremely likely to not be pregnant anymore but I'm concerned about ectopic, wondering if I was initially pregnant with more than one (had 3 follicles) and the bleeding was the loss of twin/triplet and there's still something there. I'm also fully aware my levels could just be fluctuating too. 

I feel really grotty, headachey, tired, really aching lower back, no proper cramps but low down light dull type pains, occasionally lightheaded, but sick with a dry/horrible taste in my mouth.

I'm probably just reading too much into it but any help/opinions are gratefully received!!

Really sorry for the long lost!

Jo xx


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Jo - I'm sorry you're going through such an uncertain time - i know it can be heartbreaking and confusing.  I think the only way to put your mind at rest will be to have another blood test.  Will your clinic do one?  I know the HCG tests can show a positive text based on residue HCG after the pregnancy has gone - this happened to me last cycle - but the blood tests will show whats actually happening to your body right now.  Good luck hun xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Bax, I'm going for a blood test tomorrow morning so hopefully that'll clear things up then.

I think I'm just concerned/confused because the result looks stronger than previous tests.

Urge! Sooooooo confusing! 

Xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

When I had a chemical pregnancy my lines were not super strong and the digital tests did not progress, then they started to get lighter even before I started to bleed. 
I really hope that this is just one of these bleeds that can sometimes happen in pregnancy but things turn out well. Hope your blood test brings good news tomorrow. 
ps-if you are concerned about possible ectopic get yourself seen right away if you start experiencing pain ️xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks pinkchick, I've got no pain so although ectopic had crossed my mind I'm not to worried at the minute. 
Hopefully blood test tomorrow will give me more answers. I did have a 6 week scan booked for Friday so if anything good/bad shows up tomorrow hopefully I can still have the scan for more answers xx


----------



## Togetherness (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope the blood test and scan clarifies things and brings good news. Just chipping in as I know with my twin pregnancy I expereinced the metallic dry mouth you describe and also had bleeding and cramping from around 6 weeks. I remember how horribly confusing and worrying it was and how hard to stay calm. When you have your scan you will know a lot more. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jo,

What a roller coaster your are currently on.  Unfortunately you have mentioned a number of things it could be.  

I just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow and I hope that you can get some answers.

X


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks all. Fingers crossed tomorrow gives me answers, good or bad I suppose! 

Xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi JoJo,

I know exactly where you are coming from although my situation is slightly different. 

I had my first ICSI and was due to test this weekend. I'd convinced myself it was going to be negative as I'd been spotting and having cramps since Thurs. So was very shocked when on Sun morning I got a BFP. The cross came up straight away and I didn't use FMU as I'd been away overnight, although I hadn't had much to drink. My clinic doesn't do bloods so I have no idea what levels I would have had.

No sooner had I booked in my scan than the cramps got worse and spotting turned to bleeding. I rang the clinic back as they said to retest after I'd stopped bleeding as it may be a chemical pregnancy. The bleeding got better then worse as did the cramps. I did another test today as the waiting was driving me nuts. I was expecting either a negative or a not as strong positive, especially as it's the middle of the day. But no. It's still positive and if anything slightly stronger on the photo than the first one. So not only am I still in limbo, it's somehow worse than before as there is a little bit of hope again (even if it's false hope!)

So just wanted to say you are not alone and very best of luck for tomorrow.   xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wolfie37, it totally does your head in doesn't it??

Thanks and I hope you get the results you want. 

Xx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd recommend getting seen at an EPAU. If it were to be ectopic the sooner it is treated the better - a lot of ectopics don't cause pain until the tube ruptures. If treated early the tube can potentially be saved. Being seen also has the potential to set your mind at rest, if there could be a pregnancy still there. I'm not meaning to scare you,it's just ectopics have become a bit of a specialist subject for me now! I sincerely hope it's not, take care.


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well my hcg has gone up to 1203 so I'm going for a scan tomorrow. If I'm still pregnant I'd be 6 weeks so I assume something would be seen. 
The clinic don't seem worried about an ectopic pregnancy as they said I would more than likely have felt something by now. 
So let's see what tomorrow brings!

Jo xx


----------



## Wolfie37 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes Jo it certainly does your head in!

Sounds promising though   hope your scan goes well

Xx


----------



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I had my scan. Not an ectopic thank god!
There is a pregnancy sac there but they couldn't tell if anything was in it. I'm only 6 weeks today from my IUI so it could be too early for that. Got to go for another scan next Friday to see if any developments.
Still in limbo!!

Putting the Christmas tree up tonight to try and get a bit festive cheer going!

Jo xx


----------

